# First time builder.



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i finally decided that i would try to build a layout myself i had one an older man gave me whe. I was younger it was very detailled and nice i just started a couple weeks ago it is a 3 x 6 nscale but i will keep you all posted on progress.
















<a href="http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj104/kzippy4/?action=view&current=591e9a4b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj104/kzippy4/591e9a4b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting there on the mountains still have some more to do.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome, and good work! keep us posted on progress.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you and i will have some updated photos later on today.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Zip,

Glad to see you diving in. Thanks for sharing.

One tip on inserting / embedding photos ... simply copy and paste the full 'net URL to your photo and stick it between







tags ...










Cheers,

TJ


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok i will try that tank you


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Good stuff....


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are some updated photos still have alot but trying to get it to a certain point still tweaking thinks on the mountain and river have to paint the river bed and all that good stuff .


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My I offer a suggestion to save you abuse down the line?
Cover your track with some blue painters tape, It will save on track clean up. Besides the drywall mud can do some serious damage to your engines and rolling stock!


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

yea i did have it covered but took it off ill clean it up and re tape it i noticed it got pretty bad and dirty quick.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yea I forgot :thumbsup: It's looking great!


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you i have to make a few rocks tonight and place them ill post some more ton if i get a chance to work on it


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well took a shot at painting and building my own building not done yet but here are some photos.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

lookin' good
how about an overall shot?


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Will get some tommorrow been working on the river some so ill take some pictures of that too and made a couple changes to the mountain .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

I started looking around should i have started this thread in (MY LAYOUT) instead of in this forum ? If so could some one have this thread moved i think i messed up lol .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Will do.

TJ


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well here are some of the river not done still have alot of work but here are the progress pictures .


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

nice. what are you using for water?


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Im going to use realistic water i havnt put any down yet thats just some washes i was using on the rocks i didnt clean it up before i took the shot .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is another pic of the culvert im working on not nearly done and the turf isnt glued around it i was just sprinkling it on there to see how its going to look .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Couple more of the river laying down some dirt . added some more rocks too.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

looks good, i need to learn how to paint rocks that well.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks! It took me several attempts pretty easy once you get the hang of it i still have learning to do .


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

optronomega said:


> looks good, i need to learn how to paint rocks that well.


 me too. things like this always seem to come out best if you let a little freeform chaos guide you to simulate nature


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks!Thats true i have kinda learned that lol


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Been working on the coal mine here are some updates on it still have to paint some on it but almost done with it for now .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

well been doing some work to the layout. here are some pictures i will have more up tom of more progress i still have to paint some on the tunnel intrance and alot more work to the river . but here are some and got a new engine this weekend


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

here are some updated photos on a scene i have been doing. and a little road going to the shed still working on the tunnel entrance too i dont know if im going to go with that one i have on there now enjoy let me know what you think .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Zippy,
Looks great! 
The only thing I would do is soften up the cliff over the tunnel with some foliage, If the rock was that hard why would they bother with a stacked stone portal?
Put your scale in your profile, it gives us a reference to sizes of the things you are doing so we can steal them!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

yea i havnt messed with the cliff or the portal since i painted the rocks i been trying to get some ideas to split the rock up a little like you said make it a little softer the tunnel portal i dont know if im going to use that trying to figure out a paint sceam for it any ideas . thank you for the idea i will deffinatly try that out . and i will do my profile here in a min thanks NIMT!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking great.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you ! sslaure!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree ... the discarded long planks of wood alongside the track, and the wheel ruts for the pickup driving on the dirt/grass are very nice detail touches.

TJ


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

It took me a while to do those redoing it and getting the hang of it im going to add some more details still pondering on what though


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Zippy, cant see your pics at work but your ideas sound great. Where you at in WV?


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Charleston wv st albans about ten miles from charleston . And thanks


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

HA! I live in Kentucky and work in Cross Lanes. Pass right by ya!


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea you do theres a show in chapman ville today tom and sunday im going to go to swap meet too . What do you model?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I am completely new at this hobby you will have to keep in touch and let me know about shows /swap meet locally. PM me the details. I am collecting stuff for my first setup.. N scale. In my living room. I shop at the store in Teays Valley right now. Love that place. Will be going to the show they told me about in November in huntington.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea theres one in bluefield the 12 and 13 and parkersburg the 5 nowember that is i will be attending them also and i will keep in touch blue field a couple years ago had a 4000 squarefoot n scale lol believe it or not the main store to that hobby shop in teays valley is in nitro on main street i go there alot it is the original one husband and wife owns both very nice folks


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

here is a factory and one of the train cars i have weathered . factory isnt done still have to do some detailed painting but its comming along .


----------



## linnamillet (Sep 26, 2011)

wow. it is looking good. cant wait for the updates.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Finally got to see the pics. Love the river. Looks great. Love the rails next to where the truck is too. Piled up.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you ill have someupdated picture here soon on another part of the layout im going to work soon


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like you are doing quite well on this. Keep up the good work.

Massey


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you massey


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well here are some pics of the factory just got done weathering some it will be sitting on a little hill so i went ahead and did the piece off the set that way all i have to do is glue the base and finish the hill and the factory will already be on there i didnt use the factory base that it came with .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

And the doors are coming off too be painted all but the garages they are done and im satisfied


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, just need some dusty cars parked outside.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures of some stuff i have been doing . 


















































Im still working on the building so its just sitting there im going to add alot more detail to the parking lot and dock and surroundings too. Enjoy!


----------



## Coastie (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice, I like the look of the overgrowth on the track. Gives me some ideas for the my future layout.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i bought some houses and a school off of a member on the forum thanks deboardfam! Well there was a life like country store not built i got i didnt like the colors looked unreal so i painted everything and weathered a little the houses i just weathered a little and the school just dulled the color so it didnt look like plastic but here are the pictures


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Heres a little video of the layout and the train running


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Your welcome.. glad to see they went to someone who could use them and make them look that good! Cant wait to see them placed on the layout.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

This might work some one let me know if the video works http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj104/kzippy4/81b96f41.mp4


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok it works enjoy not very long but give you an idea wish i had a full room i will soon though!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Layouts looking good!
Coming along nicely.. cant wait til I get mine up and running. 
Got a longggg way to go though.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Some weathering i did


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Look better with a chessie


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea lol i still want to get that off you .


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Building still isnt where i want it it is just setting there i still have to blend it in to the ground


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

lookin good i love all the detail


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks! Yea i havnt had much time to work on it but i should be able to this weekend ill have some more photos up and updates


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks great.. really coming along!


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well been busy at work lately but got some time to do a little here is a pond i have been working on Added the relistic water last night so i will take piCtures with the water in it later the ones im posting now doesnt have water and been working on my car garage got the brick almost to where i want it and the mortar i will have updated photos on that later to but here is what i got enjoy !


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks awesome. I hope to be as good as you when I start doing scenes. I love the detail of the pond scene. What did you use to make the boat ramp part?


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Its joint compound its really simple . And thanks man the dock i built came out great but ill have a finished picture up . Just takes practice


----------

